
Your team might not need Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/faun/your-team-might-not-need-kubernetes-57240e8d554a
======
MogwaiAllOnYou
Whilst I think we will all agree that a lot of / most teams do not need to use
Kubernetes, is there not advantages in actual team satisfaction and
development?

Kubernetes is a hot thing, and people want to use, understand it, and become
experts in it. Mostly for professional reasons yes, but it will help attract
talent, and will likely help with retention.

So I see it as a bit of a trade off. You might have higher infra costs, and a
more complex system (and the things that go with that), but you arguably have
a happier team aiding retention and hiring which also has a financial value.

